# Fox Pics



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! :mrgreen: x


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow look at those ears, he/she is stunning.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

lovely mouse, looks like a wriggler, difficult to get to stay still and pose for the camera!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yep a right wriggler luckley my camera has they contunious shooting thing. She one of my young does, i had to keep hold of her tail to stop her jumping off the pot lol. My buck was bing a big baby so no picks of him.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely! Black foxes were the variety that first drew me into breeding mice. When I started, I'd have given anything for a black fox like that. Ironically, I'm now focused on satin chocolate tans....


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah it was foxes that i first fell in love with, but couldnt get any untill i found the nmc. I prefur the blacks but my current buck is choc.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

Are foxes the ones you currently show?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

As large ears go, these are pretty good. I don't like huge ears that are set too low on the head and have the front/top edge flopping down. There are nice and firm and erect; very nice!


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

He/she's a beauty, a very striking example of a fox in my opinion!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

besty74 said:


> Are foxes the ones you currently show?


Yeah, but i only show the bucks now, apperantly they have ticker fur on the belly so better to show. My current stud buck and a 1st in under 8weeks - 2nd AOV, and 2nd in adult - 3rd AOV. So im very pleased with him.
Him as a baby
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hp ... 3738_n.jpg


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

moustress said:


> As large ears go, these are pretty good. I don't like huge ears that are set too low on the head and have the front/top edge flopping down. There are nice and firm and erect; very nice!


Thank you, im a sucker for big ears.


----------



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Absolutely adorable!!


----------

